# Hydrostatic vs Mechanical



## SelfSuffice (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello-

I am wondering, what are the pros and cons of the two 4wd types: MFWD and HST. I have figured the basics - hydrostatic uses hydraulic power, whereas mechanical is going to be driven directly by the engine.

Does one type last longer? Is one type easier to maintain? Are either types not useful for any specific application? I am looking at bush hogging, tilling, and perhaps some front end loader work.


Thanks,
-SS


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You get more use of the engines HP with the mechanical as verses the hydro, however, the hydro sure is way more handy for loader work, but if you contend with hills, the hydro will drive you nuts if you want a steady speed. The hydros are pretty darn bullet proof as are the mechanical trannys but you do have clutch issues. I'd go synchro'd if you went mechanical. Non synch are a pain!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Couldn't have said it any better Tractor Beam.


----------



## SelfSuffice (Aug 8, 2011)

Very much appreciated !


----------



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

My Ford1210 is HST and I really like it. If doing a lot of foward backward shift changes, or stop go stop go, its the only way to go. IMHO.


----------

